# Timber Rattler



## chinquapin (Sep 27, 2009)

I was on the back from the hunting camp today when I was telling a buddy I sure wish a rattle snake would be stretched out cross the road.  Sure enough around the next bend.  

right after I got done taking these pics a tractor trailer skint him back. 

Hope y'all enjoy!

Ben


----------



## E_Catron (Sep 27, 2009)

great pics! thats 1 pruddy snake


----------



## wvdawg (Sep 27, 2009)

Great captures - that would make some fine leather sheath inlays!


----------



## jkoch (Sep 27, 2009)

Too close for me!


----------



## JasonF (Sep 27, 2009)

Awesome shots!!
He looks to be pretty calm.


----------



## redneckcamo (Sep 27, 2009)

dat nake id da debil 




very nice shots man !


----------



## Atlanta Fatz (Sep 28, 2009)

I cant sleep now


----------



## Bruz (Sep 28, 2009)

Seen waaayyyyyy too many of those this year.....I'm up to 7 Timbers,a BIG Cottonmouth,a CopperTop and 3 Black Rat Snakes.


----------



## DocHoliday (Sep 28, 2009)

That's a pretty good size feller right their.


----------



## Smokey (Sep 28, 2009)

Man whatta pretty snake.  Too bad the big truck squished it.


----------



## hogtrap44 (Sep 28, 2009)

Wow, looks like a couple of pets I used to have in big cages. Dart and Sparkplug, two fine timber rattlers. Then the day came when they made a good fried dinner!


----------



## Hoss (Sep 28, 2009)

Looks like he was coopertive for you, Ben.  Good shots of him.

Hoss


----------



## Crickett (Sep 28, 2009)

Pretty cool shots. I'd love to be able to get some cool shots of some snakes. Of course I'd have to use the 70-300mm cause I ain't gettin' too close to them.


----------



## Handgunner (Sep 28, 2009)

Nice shots of a gorgeous snake!


----------



## leo (Sep 29, 2009)

Very nice shots Ben


----------



## Browtine (Sep 29, 2009)

Beautiful snake. Thanks for sharin'.


----------

